# [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test



## Klutten (9. August 2010)

*[Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Im vierten Teil unserer kleinen Serie kommt abermals eine Weiterentwicklung zum Einsatz. Dieses Mal hat Corsair nachgelegt und präsentiert mit der H70 den Nachfolger der beliebten H50. Das erweiterte Grundgerüst bildet jetzt ein doppelt so dicker Radiator nebst einem zusätzlichen - also jetzt zwei 120mm-Lüftern. Das Ganze ist wie immer gut mit allerlei Montagezubehör gespickt und wird in einer schicken Verpackung geliefert. Aber ich greife zu weit vor ...wir wollen ja die Spannung nicht gleich zu Beginn abflachen lassen. Wie sich die wartungsfreie Kühlung in der Praxis und gegen die bereits getesteten Konkurrenten schlägt, zeigt dieser Test.*​​

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*


Der Testkandidat im Detail
Technische  Daten
Lieferumfang & Montage
Vergleich: H50 vs. H70
 Die Testmethodik
 Testsystem
 Vergleichskandidat
Temperaturbestimmung
 
Messergebnisse & Tuningmöglichkeit
 Fazit
Testabelle/Wertung
Die  Vorschaubilder können durch Anklicken in ihrer vollen Größe von 1.500 x  1.000 Pixeln angezeigt werden. 
*Der  Testkandidat im  Detail*Nachdem Corsair in den letzten Monaten mehr durch seine hochperformanten SSDs für Aufsehen sorgte, bringt man in der heißen Jahreszeit wieder ein Produkt, welches hilft einen kühlen Kopf zu bewahren - auch wenn es in diesem Fall nur um die CPU geht. Mit der Hydro 70 steht die konsequente Weiterentwicklung der lange bewährten Hydro 50 mit dem einen Ziel ins Haus, die Leistung drastisch zu steigern. Zu diesem Zweck wurde grob gesagt die Kühlfläche des Radiators verdoppelt und ein weiterer Lüfter fand den Weg auf die Zubehörliste. Der Ursprung  dieser Kühlung, die Firma Asetek, ist dieses Mal nicht mehr auf dem  Karton zu finden. Damit aber jeder Bescheid weiß sei gesagt, dass sich  der Hersteller vorrangig mit OEM- und Server-Lösungen  im Bereich von Verdampfern und Flüssigkeitskühlungen beschäftigt. Bei  der H70 handelt es sich somit nicht um eine komplette Eigenentwicklung  seitens  Corsair, sondern um ein Produkt, welches speziell an die Anforderungen  des Unternehmens angepasst wurde.

Fangen wir mit den Äußerlichkeiten an und begutachten den Karton, der im Vergleich zur H50 kleiner aussieht, aber doch mehr Inhalt zu versprechen weiß. Schon auf den ersten Blick wird ersichtlich, was die schlicht schwarze Verpackung beherbergt - und gerade die in den Fokus gerückte Einheit aus CPU-Kühler und Pumpe bringt eine grundlegende Veränderung zwischen den beiden Produkten ans Tageslicht. Neben Produktdetails in mehreren  Sprachen sind auf der Rückseite der Verpackung auch Informationen zum  Wirkungsgrad im Vergleich zu einem Intel Boxed-Kühler und den verbauten Komponenten zu finden. Eine ausführliche Tabelle findet sich aber auch noch einmal auf der Seite. Insgesamt macht das Paket wirklich etwas her und wirkt sehr hochwertig.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Da die Herkunft der Kühlung kein Geheimnis ist, bedienen wir uns zunächst einem kleinen Videos, um die Funktionsweise etwas zu verdeutlichen. Wir haben dieses bereits bei der H50 vorgestellt, da sich bei der H70 am Funktionsprinzip nichts ändert und es zudem sehr interessant ist, bringen wir es hier ein zweites Mal. Zu erkennen ist die integrierte Pumpe, welche im Falle der H70 mit einer Drehzahl von ~1.415 1/min rotiert. Diese ist direkt in den CPU-Kühler integriert und somit wird kein weiterer Platz im Gehäuse benötigt. Eine Besonderheit bei der H70, sowie der H50 gibt es aber in Bezug auf dieses Video zu beachten. Der Luftstrom verläuft nicht in der von Corsair vorgesehenen Richtung. Corsair verfolgt mit seiner Einbauweise die Optimierung der Kühlung und sieht daher vor, dass der Lüfter kalte Außenluft ansaugt und diese in das Gehäuse einbläst. Es ist daher notwendig für eine ausreichende Gehäusebelüftung zu sorgen. Die Temperaturdifferenz durch die Frischluftzufuhr beträgt bei der Kühlung zwischen 5 und 10 °C - man muss also im Einzelfall über das Einbauprinzip nachdenken.
​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlFG6T_68e8​
Die Komponenten der Kompaktkühlung machen ihrer Bestimmung alle Ehre. Neben dem Kühlelement samt integrierter Pumpe sind nur noch der Radiator samt Lüfter im Gehäuse zu verbauen. Sonstige Umbauten entfallen, was besonders Anfänger freuen wird, die nicht gerne komplexe Schrauberarbeiten erledigen. Als Beilage liefert Corsair bei seinen Produkten ein umfangreiches Zubehör mit, welches die Montage auf allen aktuellen Sockeln ermöglicht. Somit werden alle drei Intel-Sockel (775/1156/1366) und die beiden AMD-Sockel (AM2/(AM2+) und AM3) unterstützt, was einen späteren Plattformwechsel erleichtert und zusätzliche Kosten bei einem Hardware-Upgrade erspart. Die Einzelteile selbst sind wertig verarbeitet und machen einen robusten Eindruck - sollten also die Lebensdauer der Kühlung mit angegebenen 50.000 Stunden bewerkstelligen.

Kern der überarbeiteten Kühlung ist die Einheit aus Pumpe und CPU-Kühler. Aktuell misst das Gebilde nur noch schlanke 2cm in der Höhe und man fragt sich zu Recht, wie da eine strukturierte Bodenplatte und eine Flüssigkeitspumpe Platz finden. Um die Hardware nicht dauerhaft zu beschädigen, verzichten wir auf eine Demontage der Bodenplatte und hoffen, dass der Hersteller vielleicht einige Details veröffentlicht. Die Oberseite der Pumpe ziert ein metallenes Corsair-Logo, welches seitens Asetek noch nicht auf der OEM-Kühlung verbaut ist, die uns ebenfalls vorliegt, die Unterseite ist wieder mit einer dünnen Schicht Wärmeleitpaste versehen, die im Auslieferungszustand unter einem soliden Deckel schlummert. Das mehrmalige Montieren während des Tests hat gezeigt, dass die Paste von der Konsistenz her im Zweifelsfall auch mehrmalig verwendet werden könnte. Wir empfehlen dies zwar nicht, weisen aber auf die Möglichkeit hin.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Am Prinzip der Befestigung hat Corsair keine Änderungen vorgenommen. Weiterhin wird die Einheit aus Pumpe und Kühler mittels filigranen Halteringen gehalten und anschließend mit der beiliegenden Backplate verschraubt. Der großzügige Freiraum ermöglicht eine Montage ohne sich die Finger zu brechen und schont sehr wirksam die Nerven. Spannung über die Schrauben wird nur sehr langsam aufgebaut und kostet daher wenig Kraft. Insgesamt ist die Vorspannung allerdings nicht auf sehr hohem Niveau, was aber keine Kritik ist. Es funktioniert so und Verspannungen des Mainboards sind nicht feststellbar. Das Bild auf der rechten Seite gibt den Blick auf das gesamte Konstrukt frei. Der Radiator nebst zwei Lüftern ist ein "dickes Ding" und der CPU-Kühler baumelt seelenruhig an den beiden ~24cm langen starren Schläuchen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der Radiator bildet das zweite Herzstück der Kühlung und ist maßgeblich  für die Effizienz verantwortlich. Corsair vertraut hier auf ein Modell  aus Aluminium, welches Lüfter der Dimension 120mm aufnehmen kann. Die  schwarze Beschichtung ist im Falle der vorliegenden OEM-Kühlung sehr gut, das frühe Testsample auf den Bildern kämpft etwas mit der Oberflächenqualität, ist aber trotzdem gut verarbeitet und weist nur geringe Makel  auf. Das finale Produkt in den Händlerregalen ist sicher fehlerfrei, wie man das von der H50 kennt. Für die Kühlung verantwortlich zeichnen neun Reihen mit Lamellen, die einen Abstand von ~1,0mm haben. Somit sind diese eher dicht gestellt und erfordern Lüfter mit größerem Durchsatz. Der dichte Abstand  gewährleistet allerdings in Verbindung mit der gesteigerten Tiefe auf 48mm (vorher 27mm) eine größtmögliche Kühlfläche auf kleinstem Raum.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die beiden geriffelten Schläuche sind wie bereits erwähnt relativ starr ausgeführt und mit  den Anschlüssen fest verpresst. Sie können nicht gegen Längere getauscht  werden, aber für den Großteil aller Gehäuse sollte die Länge von ~24cm  aber bis zum nächsten passenden Montageplatz im Gehäuse ausreichen,  zumal die Einbaulage des Radiators variiert werden kann. Bei montiertem  120er-Lüfter ergibt sich für das Paket dann nur eine Gesamthöhe von etwas über 100mm. 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die beiden beiliegenden Lüfter unterscheiden sich bei der H70 grundlegend, handelt es sich doch dieses Mal um normale 3-Pin-Lüfter und nicht um PWM-Lüfter. Etwas weiter hinten verdeutlichen wir deren Regelbarkeit, der Vorteil der aktuellen Lüfter sei aber hier genannt. Die 3-Pin-Lüfter lassen sich im gesamten Arbeitsbereich wesentlich besser abstufen und haben eine schön flache Steigung. Allerdings sollte beachtet werden, dass die Mainboard-Steuerung maßgeblich für die Qualität der zur Verfügung gestellten Drehzahl verantwortlich zeichnet. Wer eine andere Lüftersteuerung besitzt, eventuell sogar ein Aquaero, der findet sicher ein passendes Setup. Vorsicht ist bei den mitgelieferten Schrauben gefordert. Diese sind nicht metrisch und dürfen daher nicht ausgetauscht werden, da sonst die Gewinde im Radiator nachhaltig zerstört werden können. Die Gewinde sind beidseitig am Radiator ausgeführt.

Auf dem Bild unten links sind die kleinen Helferlein sichtbar, die für die Lüfter beigelegt worden sind. Besonders praktisch ist der Y-Adapter, mit dessen Hilfe beide Lüfter an nur einem Anschluss betrieben werden können. Aber auch die beiden anderen Kabel sind ein sinnvolles Beiwerk. Im Serienzustand drehen die neuen Lüfter wahnsinnige 2.000 1/min und liefern ordentlich Power - allerdings bei einer nicht gerade angenehmen Geräuschkulisse. Mittels der beiden Kabel, es handelt sich hier um Leitungswiderstände mit ~ 30 Ohm, können die Lüfter um 30%, beziehungsweise um ~400 1/min gedrosselt werden.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Technische  Daten*Die technischen Daten der Corsair H70 in einer kurzen Auflistung, die teilweise auf Herstellerangaben beruht. Weitere Details können der Wertungstabelle am Ende dieses Tests entnommen werden.


auf Lebenszeit vorbefüllte und einsatzbereite Flüssigkeitskühlung
Neu entwickelte, sehr flache integrierte Pumpe inkl. Wasservorrat (komplett wartungsfrei)
optimierte CPU-Bodenplatte aus Kupfer (Wärmeleitpaste bereits vorbereitet)
Lebensdauer der Pumpe = 50.000 Stunden
Pumpendrehzahl ~1.415 1/min
120mm-Radiator aus Aluminium (mit 120 x 152 x 48 mm etwa doppelte Dicke der H50)
2x 3-Pin 120mm-Lüfter mit einer Nenndrehzahl von ~2.000 1/min
Y-Adapter + 2x Widerstandskabel zur Drosselung der Lüfter auf ~ 1.600 1/min
Fest installierte Schläuche mit einer Länge von ~24 cm
2 Jahre Herstellergarantie
zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lieferumfang*Nach den kurzen Informationen zu Anfang des Tests, hier noch ein detaillierter Überblick. Öffnet man die Verpackung  springt einem zunächst ein knallroter Zettel entgegen, der die direkte  Garantieabwicklung mit dem Hersteller aufzeigt, komplizierte Umwege über  den Händler bleiben also erspart und die Abwicklung sollte im  Schadensfall um einiges schneller vonstatten gehen. Weitere Beigabe ist  eine kurze aber gut geschriebene Quick-Start-Anleitung mit informativen  Details. 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Einen genauen Blick sind auch die beigelegten Schraubenführungen wert.  Diese sehen sich zunächst sehr ähnlich, sind aber bei näherer  Betrachtung grundverschieden und nicht miteinander kompatibel. Diese Teile rasten leicht im Montagerahmen ein und können während der Montage nicht  herausfallen. Bei der Montage sollte man allerdings nicht nur auf die passenden  Einzelteile achten, sondern auch auf deren Einbaurichtung, die gerade  beim Intel-Sockel variiert. Der Ausbau des Mainboards ist bei diesem  Kühler Pflicht, solltet ihr keinen Ausschnitt im Mainboard-Tray haben. Wer schon einmal einen Luftkühler mit Backplate hatte, kennt diese Prozedur ja bereits. Im Falle der H70 geht der Einbau allerdings sehr einfach von der Hand und unter Einsatz von wenig Spannung. Das Bild auf der rechten Seite zeigt das vollständige Montagezubehör für Intel- und AMD-Systeme.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Weiterhin versorgt Corsair den Käufer mit einzelnen  Anleitungen, die direkt auf den jeweiligen Sockel eingehen. Diese  erleichtern die Montage merklich, man sollte diese aber auch aufmerksam  lesen, wie sich anhand der kleinen Kunststoffführungen noch zeigen wird.  Beachtet man die Bauteile und auch die Montagereihenfolge, so sollte  man aber auf der ganzen Linie erfolgreich sein. Die folgenden Bilder zeigen noch einmal die jeweiligen Anleitungen und das benötigte Zubehör.  Einige Teile sind universell, weshalb sie hier auf beiden Bilder  auftauchen, jedoch nur einfach im Lieferumfang enthalten sind.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Vergleich: H50 vs. H70*Abschließend soll ein kurzer optischer Vergleich die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Corsair-Kühlungen verdeutlichen. Auf dem linken Bild sind jeweils die CPU-Kühler mit integrierter Pumpe zu sehen. Während die Einheit der H50 noch ~6cm in der Höhe betrug, so sind es bei der H70 jetzt nur noch ~2cm. Die Vermutung liegt nahe, dass es sich in diesem Fall nicht mehr um eine kleine Kreiselpumpe handelt, sondern eventuell um eine elektromagnetische Pumpe. Eine Anfrage geht noch an Corsair raus, die Antwort wird dann zeitnah hier editiert. Das rechte Bild spricht ebenfalls deutliche Bände. Die H50 wirkt im Gegensatz zum großen Bruder geradezu mickrig und ist in etwa nur halb so dick. Eine massive Leistungssteigerung sollte daher nicht aus bleiben. Das letzte Bild widmet sich noch einmal dem Aufbau der H70. Montiert auf einem Rampage II Gene kommt das dezente Schwarz sehr gut zur Geltung und harmoniert perfekt mit den anderen Komponenten.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Zu guter Letzt zeigt ein Video noch einmal die einfache Montage und damit auch die Punkte, auf die dieser Test nicht näher eingegangen ist. Auch hier handelt es sich wieder um ein informatives Video der H50, welches wir erneut anführen. Für Fremdsprachenmuffel ist das Video mit Untertiteln unterlegt. Sollten dennoch Fragen offen bleiben, so können diese gerne in diesem Thread gestellt werden.
​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDP62YzJ7Vk​
zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Die Testmethodik*

*Testsystem*Das Testsystem besteht für alle Kompaktkühlungen und auch den  Luftkühler (Vergleichskühler Noctua NH-D14) aus den gleichen  Komponenten.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Vergleichskandidat*Eine Umfrage hat ergeben, dass sich die meisten hier einen Vergleich mit einem hochwertigen Luftkühler wünschen, um abwägen zu können, ob  sich ein Umstieg auf eine der Kompaktkühlungen lohnt. Wir haben daher entschieden, dass sich alle Komplettlösungen gegen den derzeitigen Primus Noctua NH-D14 mit einer Bestückung aus zwei Lüftern (120mm & 140mm) behaupten müssen. Einer der Gründe war, dass dieser Kühler mit vielen Probanden preislich (um 70 Euro) auf einer Ebene liegt.​*Temperaturbestimmung*Bei der Bestimmung der Leistungsfähigkeit einzelner Kühllösungen in diesem Test ist der DeltaT-Wert zwischen CPU- und Raumtemperatur entscheidend. Er gibt an, wie gut der jeweilige Testkandidat das Fluid  mit der Raumluft zu kühlen vermag. Je kleiner diese Differenz also ausfällt, desto effizienter arbeitet das System. Die Lufttemperatur bestimmen wir mit einem K102 Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft, die CPU-Temperatur wird mit Core Temp 0.99.5 ermittelt. Die Fluidtemperatur als Zwischentemperatur ist in diesem Test leider nicht auslesbar.

Die CPU wird solange mit Coredamage belastet, bis sich der Kühlkreislauf im Gleichgewicht befindet und ein stationärer Zustand erreicht wird - sich also bei allen Temperaturen über längere Zeit (~15  Minuten) keine Änderung mehr einstellt. Nun ermitteln wir per K102  Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft die Raumtemperatur und lesen über Core Temp die CPU-Temperatur aus. Dieser Test wird je nach Konstanz der  Messwerte mindestens zweimal  durchgeführt. 

Als Lastpunkte werden je nach Möglichkeit über die Steuerung oder ein  Aquaero die Werte 40 - 100 Prozent in 10er-Schritten abgefahren. Der Grund für  den Verzicht einer reinen Angabe der Lüfterdrehzahl ist in der  Funktionalität der einzelnen Systeme begründet.​zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Messergebnisse und Tuningmöglichkeit*Wie bereits bei der ECO A.L.C. und auch der H50, widmen wir den ersten Blick der Leistungsbeurteilung im Normalbetrieb unseres   Systems und testen mit kleinen Videos, etwas Bild- und   Textbearbeitung und natürlich gemütlichem Internetsurfen wie sich die   Kühlung verhält und was diese leistet. Bei diesen Alltagstests bleibt   die Corsair H70 immer auf einer  sehr kleinen Leistungsstufe und damit sehr leise. Lediglich die Pumpe  tickert auf 100% Leistung sehr leise, was aber aus einem Gehäuse heraus nicht wahrnehmbar  wäre. 

 Das  Hysterese-Verhalten , bei dem ein gleicher Lastpunkt einmal  von unten und einmal von oben angefahren wird und bei dem die Differenz ein Maß für die Eigeneffizienz der Materialien ist  Restwärme abzuführen, testen wir gleich zu Beginn. Um möglichst reale Ergebnisse zu präsentieren, messen wir nicht nur das  einfache Arbeitsverhalten der Kühlung im Windowsbetrieb, sondern  ermitteln die Werte einmal 30 Minuten nach dem Einschaltvorgang  (Kaltstart) und zusätzlich noch von einer Belastung aus kommend, hier  ebenfalls nach 30 Minuten. Dieses Szenario entspricht auch dem, was die Kühlung im Alltag leisten muss, wenn man zwischendurch eine Runde seines geliebten Shooters zockt und anschließend wieder auf der Windowsoberfläche verharrt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die gemittelte  CPU-Temperatur beträgt bei beiden Tests 33,3 / 37,5 °C,  was in einem Delta-T zur  Raumluft von 11,0 / 14,7 °C resultiert. Mit  gerade einmal 3,7 °C ist die Kühlung durch die beiden Lüfter relativ  gleichbleibend, ein gewisses Maß an Restwärme baut die Kühlung auf niedriger Stufe aber nicht ab. Für einen Prozessor  dieser  Leistungsklasse kein schlechtes Ergebnis und resultiert maßgeblich aus dem deutlich dickeren Radiator.

Was folgt ist die Betrachtung der Leistung unter Last. Hier möchten wir nicht  nur die Leistung mit dem Serienlüfter betrachten, sondern gleichermaßen  das Tuningpotenzial mit einem geänderten Lüfter gleicher Drehzahlklasse  vergleichen. Da der eingesetzte Scythe Slipstream mit 1.600 1/min bei allen Kühlungen zum Einsatz kommt, soll er das auch hier. Für eine Gleichheit der Drehzahl setzen wir die Widerstände zwischen die Lüfter der H70 und drosseln diese auf ~1.600 1/min. Wir greifen den Ergebnissen etwas vor und zeigen mit  dem folgenden Diagramm die Rahmenbedingungen auf, die für die  erforderliche Kühlung der CPU notwendig sind. Die Obergrenze bildet  natürlich die Höchstdrehzahl des jeweiligen Lüfters, da wir mit dem  stark übertakteten Prozessor am absoluten Leistungslimit kratzen. Als  absolute Untergrenze hat sich eine Drehzahl von 600 1/min ergeben, bevor  es in den kritischen Bereich bei 100 °C geht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Trotz gleicher Nenndrehzahl liegen die Slipstream etwas oberhalb - Toleranzen in der Serie bedingen dies. Schön zu sehen ist, dass die Lüfter der H70 über die gesamte Bandbreite sinnvoll nutzbar sind und direkt oberhalb der erforderlichen Mindestdrehzahl von ~600 1/min ihren Startpunkt haben.

Was jetzt folgt ist die schiere Masse an Daten. Es wurden verschiedene Szenarien mit einem oder mit beiden Lüftern, auf 1.600 und 2.000 1/min durchgespielt, was in vielen Diagrammen endete. Um die Übersicht im Test zu behalten, sind alle Leistungsdiagramme in Spoilern verpackt, jeder kann sich also nach Belieben das raus suchen, was ihn interessiert. Kurze Erklärungen stehen immer am Anfang des Spoilers, sollten Fragen entstehen - nur her damit. Zunächst aber der Überblick über alle getesteten Kühlungen in einem Chart, der deutliche Abstufungen zeigt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


H70 @ 2 Serienlüfter @ 1.600 1/min


Spoiler



Die folgenden beiden Diagramme geben die Leistung der H70  gegenüber dem Referenzluftkühler an und beinhalten ebenfalls die  Scythe Slipstreams. Die Nenndrehzahl von 2.000 1/min wurde mittels der beiliegenden Widerstände gedrosselt. Deutlich zu sehen ist, dass sich die H70 selbst auf gedrosselten 1.600 1/min schon vor dem Referenzluftkühler platziert. Mit den Slipstreams wird der Vorsprung noch größer, die Anzahl der Lüfterblätter bringt hier eine deutliche Steigerung im Durchsatz. Ebenso ersichtlich ist die Bandbreite, denn die H70 funktioniert auch noch auf 30% Lüfterleistung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 H70 @ 2 Serienlüfter @ 2.000 1/min


Spoiler



Die folgenden beiden Diagramme geben die volle Leistung der H70 gegenüber dem Referenzluftkühler an und berücksichtigen *nicht *die Slipstreams, da diese nicht die Nenndrehzahl von 2.000 1/min erreichen. Es sind beide Lüfter verbaut, Widerstände sind nicht vorhanden. Der Vorsprung der H70 ist gut zu erkennen, die Geräuschkulisse bei beiden Kühlern zwar unter Last eh nicht niedrig, ist aber nah an der Grenze des guten Geschmacks. Zum Benchen und für Leistungshungrige sicher nicht das Problem. Im Alltag kann die H70 ja auch anders.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





H70 @ 1 Serienlüfter @ 1.600 1/min


Spoiler



Die folgenden beiden Diagramme geben die Leistung der H70  mit einem verbauten Lüfter gegenüber dem  Referenzluftkühler an und beinhalten ebenfalls den  Scythe Slipstream.  Die Nenndrehzahl von 2.000 1/min wurde mittels einem beiliegenden  Widerstand gedrosselt. Hier tummelt sich die H70 mit dem jeweiligen Lüfter rund um den Noctua NH-D14. Die Leistung aller Probanden ist eigentlich gut in diesem Aufbau, unterhalb von 50% Lüfterleistung sind die Temperaturen aber grenzwertig. Bei Drehzahlen um 1.000 1/min ist aber schon eine vollwertige Wasserkühlung mit großer Kühloberfläche von Nöten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





H70 @ 1 Serienlüfter @ 2.000 1/min


Spoiler



Die folgenden beiden Diagramme geben die Leistung der H70  mit einem verbauten Serienlüfter gegenüber dem  Referenzluftkühler an. Lag die H70 bei 1.600 1/min noch oberhalb des Noctua, so schafft sie es in dieser Einstellung, den Luftkühler zu schlagen und einen minimalen Vorsprung zu erringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





H70 @ 2 Serienlüfter @ 1.600 1/min vs. H50


Spoiler



Die folgenden beiden Diagramme geben die Leistung der H70  mit zwei verbauten Serienlüftern gegenüber der H50 an. Der Unterschied in der  Leistung ist sehr deutlich erkennbar, zumindest was sinkende  Lüfterleistung angeht. Nach oben limitiert ganz klar die Oberfläche des  Radiators.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





H70 @ 1 Serienlüfter @ 1.600 1/min vs. H50


Spoiler



Die folgenden beiden Diagramme geben die Leistung der H70  mit einem  verbauten Serienlüfter gegenüber der H50 an. Der Unterschied in der Leistung ist sehr deutlich erkennbar, zumindest was sinkende Lüfterleistung angeht. Nach oben limitiert ganz klar die Oberfläche des Radiators.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​*Fazit*Mit einem kurzen und knappen "Respekt" möchte ich dieses kleine Fazit einläuten. Corsair hat bei der Weiterentwicklung seiner kompakten Flüssigkeitskühlungen nahezu alles richtig gemacht, denn die Hydro 70 kann zweierlei. Auf der einen Seite bietet sie gemessen an der geringen Bauform und dem Single-Radiator, der in dieser Klasse üblich ist, eine beachtliche Leistung und schlägt sogar unseren Referenzkühler mit einem gesunden Vorsprung, auf der anderen Seite kann sie aber auch leise und bietet Reserven in einem Silent-System.

Wie üblich möchte ich betonen, dass das hier getestete Setup wirklich das Worst-Case-Szenario jedes Kühlers ist und nicht den Alltag widerspiegelt. Daher fließen im Fazit neben den reinen Leistungsdaten auch viele Eindrücke aus dem normalen Gebrauch ein, die so vorher noch nicht erwähnt und auch nicht in Diagrammen festgehalten werden konnten. Die schiere Leistung kann daher jeder selbst aus den Diagrammen lesen, dass Kühler in dieser Disziplin nicht leise zu Werke gehen, sollte daher jedem einleuchten. Ein kurzer Satz zum möglichen Einsatz in Silent-Systemen. Die H70 steigert die schon bekannte Leistung der H50 oder auch der ECO A.L.C. weiter und liegt dank des dicken Radiators in Führung. Für den Alltag reichen nach meinem Gefühl Lüfter mit 800 - 1.000 1/min und wer so wie ich in meinen Fallbeispielen in etwa auf gemittelte 30% CPU-Last kommt, der kann diese noch auf unhörbare 600 - 700 1/min drosseln - Kenntnisse über das eigene System vorausgesetzt.

Es gibt aber auch ein paar Punkte, bei denen ich Kritik üben möchte. Ohne Zweifel stellt die Einheit aus CPU-Kühler und Pumpe ein kleines Wunderwerk dar, aber der vom Hersteller propagierte eingesparte Platz geht spätestens bei der Montage des dicken Radiators und vielleicht zwei Lüftern wieder flöten. Corsairs Intention möglichst große Kompatibilität zu allen Gehäusen zu bieten ist natürlich vorrangig, da aber viele Gehäuse mittlerweile auch über einen Platz für einen 240er Radiator verfügen, wäre ein solcher bestimmt eine sehr gute Weiterentwicklung. Ein weiterer Punkt ist die hier vorliegende Oberflächenqualität des Radiators. Die matte Oberfläche ist recht anfällig, vermutlich wird sich das bis zur Markteinführung aber noch ändern, denn das OEM-Produkt von Asetek kommt in einem sehr feinen seidenmatten Finish daher. Hoffen wir also das Beste.

In Sachen Geräuschkulisse möchte ich kaum mehr Worte verlieren, denn wie gesagt kann die H70 beides. Sehr gute Leistung bei einer Geräuschkulisse einer GTX 480, auf der anderen Seite die ausreichenden Reserven für leise Systeme. Die Möglichkeiten des Einsatzes sind so vielfältig, dass das hier den Rahmen sprengen würde. 

Wen also der doch recht hohe Anschaffungspreis zwischen 90 und 100 Euro nicht stört, der bekommt eine tolle, kompakte und technisch sehr interessante Kühlung geboten. Eine klare Empfehlung bekommt die H70, denn das gebotene Gesamtpaket ist wirklich klasse und rechtfertigt die Positionierung im oberen Preissegment. Bleibt abzuwarten, ob dies auch die potenziellen Käufer so sehen.​zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testtabelle  und  Wertung*Die Bewertung des Produktes wird durch ein komplexes Punktesystem ermittelt, welches hier nur ansatzweise zu sehen ist. Ein Großteil der einzelnen Kriterien bleibt im Verborgenen und wird hier vereinfacht durch ein System aus maximal 5 Sternen abgebildet. Aus den hier sichtbaren Sternen kann die abschließende Wertungsnote nicht direkt abgeleitet werden.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis​​----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Ein herzlicher Dank geht direkt an Corsair für  die  Unterstützung und kurzfristige Bereitstellung des Testsamples_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​


----------



## Klutten (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*


So, lange Tage der Arbeit sind vorbei, jetzt wünschen wir euch viel Spaß beim Lesen.

Konstruktive Kritik und Fragen jeder Art sind wie immer gerne Willkommen. 


​


----------



## Ampeldruecker (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

So 1.    Und ich muss sagen, dass das Ding mehr Wumms hat als ich gedacht hab, aber wie sieht das bei der H70 mit der Pumpe aus, die war bei meiner H50 ja immer deutlich hörbar, ist dies immer noch der Fall?


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ich gratuliere dir zu deinem gelungenen Test, der mir sehr gut gefällt. Aufgrund der späten Uhrzeit der Veröffentlichung gehe ich davon aus, dass du am Freitag noch in jeder freien Minute an dem Testbericht gearbeitet hast.
Meinen Respekt.

Bezogen auf die Diagramme finde ich es schade, dass der H70 sich bei der Bestückung mit zwei Lüftern nur bei reduzierten Lüfterleistung (sehr deutlich bei 50%) und durch den Wechsel auf Scythe Lüfter deutlich absetzen kann.

Dass der H70 mit nur einem Lüfter gegen den Noctua den Kürzeren zieht, ist denke ich zu vernachlässigen. Zwei Lüfter sind im Kaufpreis enthalten, also kann man sie auch beide verwenden. Wird beim Noctua auch nicht anders gemacht.

Der H70 kostet 20€ mehr als der Noctua, liegt bei Vollbestückung bei 100% Lüfterleistung knapp, bei reduzierter Drehzahl deutlich vor der Konkurrenz.
Mein Fazit: Neue Referenz, hatte aber bei 100% Lüfterleistung darauf gehofft, dass sich der H70 deutlicher absetzt.


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Auch von mir ein Respekt 
Wieder mal ein super Test wie von dir gewohnt, mega spitze so ausführlich.
Gute bebilderung und sogar ein Video


----------



## JuliusS (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Wieso fehlt der leistungmäßige Vergleich zwischen H50 und H70 ???


----------



## feldspat (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Sign, Julius.
Den direkten Vergleich Zwischen den Hx0 hätte ich auch gerne gesehen...

Aber trotzdem ein super Test.

@ Klutten:
Kannst du die versprochenen 13° kühler als H50 bestätigen?


----------



## assko (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Sehr schöner Bericht 
das ding ist echt Wahnsinn bin mal gespannt was unsere Wasserkühlprofis davon halten^^


----------



## Sterni75 (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ich Finde den Test auch Sehr gut Gelungen! Vielen Dank für deine Mühe! 
Der Test hat mich voll Überzeugt das Wird mein Nächster Kühler! 
Aber eine Frage habe ich Wäre da noch Tuningmöglichkeit wenn Ich 2 Scythe Slipstream mit 1.900 1/min nehmen würde? Oder wäre es dann Gleich mit den Serienlüfter?


----------



## assko (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Du hast schon den Test gelesen?^^
Er hat auch Graffen mit Slipstream Lüftern und man sieht es ist nochmal eine verbesserung.

Ich glaub da kann man sich ne richtige Wakü sparen anstatt 300€ nur 100€


----------



## Sterni75 (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ich habe den Test Gelesen Aber der verwendete Lüfter ist ein 1600 1/min und der Serien lüfter ein 2000er Deswegen Die Frage wie es mit einen 1900er aussehen Würde!


----------



## assko (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Würde das ding auch lieber selber mal Testen auf meinem AMD da sehen die Temps nochmal ganz anders aus


----------



## RaggaMuffin (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

ist die pumpe beim h70 stärker und somit lauter als das vom h50???


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Toller Test und Beeindruckende Werte.
Die Flache Pumpe weiß auch zu gefallen 

Leider bekomme ich das teil nichts ins SG05 durch den dickeren Radi


----------



## hydro (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*



> Ich glaub da kann man sich ne richtige Wakü sparen anstatt 300€ nur 100€



Schonmal versucht mit einer H70 Graka und MB zu kühlen? Abgesehen davon schafft z.b.(!) meine Wakü bessere Temps und Lüfter gehen nie über 700rpm. 

Klutten schöner Test! Ein Vergleich mit dem SuperLeggera ( heißt der so? ) wäre interessant. Haben schließlich beide fast den selben Preis.


----------



## assko (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Naja wenn ich mir überleg für 300€ bekomme ich auch nur cpu only und hab vermutlich die gleichen Temps.
Da hol ich mir lieber nen H 70
Und meine Graka da passt kein Wakü Kühler momentan drauf und Mobo kühlen brauch ich nicht.


----------



## hydro (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ab ca. 150Euro bekommt man CPU-Only, mit 3x120er Radi und erweiterbar. Aber lassen wir das, diese Diskussion gabs hier schon zu oft.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Sehr schickes Review ! Die "Innereien" bzw. die Pumpe interessieren mich brennend, ich hoffe, das Corsair wenigstens einen Hinweis zur Funktionsweise gibt .

@ assko Gra*ph*en, nix Graffen


----------



## Klutten (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*



Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> So 1.    Und ich muss sagen, dass das Ding mehr Wumms hat als ich gedacht hab, aber wie sieht das bei der H70 mit der Pumpe aus, die war bei meiner H50 ja immer deutlich hörbar, ist dies immer noch der Fall?


Jein. Bei der H50, sowie der H70, sind die Pumpen durch ein sehr leises Tickern zu hören. Dafür muss man aber mit dem Ohr auch auf einen Abstand < 50cm herangehen. In einem Gehäuse sind sie daher nicht wahrnehmbar.



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bezogen auf die Diagramme finde ich es schade, dass der H70 sich bei der Bestückung mit zwei Lüftern nur bei reduzierten Lüfterleistung (sehr deutlich bei 50%) und durch den Wechsel auf Scythe Lüfter deutlich absetzen kann.
> 
> Dass der H70 mit nur einem Lüfter gegen den Noctua den Kürzeren zieht, ist denke ich zu vernachlässigen. Zwei Lüfter sind im Kaufpreis enthalten, also kann man sie auch beide verwenden. Wird beim Noctua auch nicht anders gemacht.
> 
> ...


Der Grund, warum sich bei 100% Lüfterleistung kaum Unterschiede zeigen ist, dass beim Luftkühler wie auch beim Radiator die Kühlfläche limitiert. Da wird dann eben auch ein Lüfter mit 3.000 1/min keinen Deut mehr schaffen. Viel interessanter sind doch aber auch Lüfter mit geringer Drehzahl, damit es schön leise ist.



JuliusS schrieb:


> Wieso fehlt der leistungmäßige Vergleich zwischen H50 und H70 ???


Ich sehe gerade, dass mir einige Diagramme durch die Lappen gegangen sind. Ich liefere sie innerhalb der nächsten Stunden nach, versprochen.



Sterni75 schrieb:


> Ich Finde den Test auch Sehr gut Gelungen! Vielen Dank für deine Mühe!
> Der Test hat mich voll Überzeugt das Wird mein Nächster Kühler!
> Aber eine Frage habe ich Wäre da noch Tuningmöglichkeit wenn Ich 2 Scythe Slipstream mit 1.900 1/min nehmen würde? Oder wäre es dann Gleich mit den Serienlüfter?


Wenn schon 1.600er Slipstream einen guten Vorteil bringen, warum dann noch lautere Modelle verwenden? Oben herum wird sich da kaum was ändern, also lieber die Stille mit langsam drehenden Lüftern genießen und nur bei Bedarf auf die volle Drehzahl zurückgreifen.



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> ist die pumpe beim h70 stärker und somit lauter als das vom h50???


Nein, die tickern beide leise vor sich hin und drehen ohnehin mit fast gleicher Drehzahl. Wenn man bei der H70 überhaupt von drehen sprechen kann. Ich habe da ja noch eine andere Vermutung, bedingt durch die flache Bauform.



hydro schrieb:


> Klutten schöner Test! Ein Vergleich mit dem SuperLeggera ( heißt der so? ) wäre interessant. Haben schließlich beide fast den selben Preis.


So ein teurer Kühler ist leider nicht an jeder Straßenecke für einen Test zu bekommen, daher wird das wohl nichts. Kaufen möchte ich in der Preisregion jetzt auch nicht unbedingt. Das würde den Testrahmen und mein Budget sprengen.


----------



## assko (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Naja ich werde erstmal warten bis die ersten User das teil noch getestet haben dann mal sehen aber soweit sieht es gut aus.


----------



## Klutten (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

So, das war mit den Diagrammen jetzt schnell gemacht. Ich habe einen Chart mit einer Übersicht aller Kühlungen eingefügt, sowie am Ende der Spoiler (2 neue Spoiler) den Vergleich zur H50 mit einem oder zwei Lüftern @ 1.600 1/min.


----------



## Dance4me (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Hi,

sehr netter Test! Danke, darauf habe ich gewartet 

Mal ne Frage: Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mein Case zu wechseln -->  zum Silverstone Raven 2, sowie mir einen neuen  High-End CPU Lüfter anzuschaffen (sollte einigermaßen zukunftsicher für  Bull oder Sandy sein/sonstige Hardware: Q6600@OC, P35-DS3, 4GB Mushkin  oder MDT (bin mir nicht ganz sicher)). Bis dato wollte ich mir den NH-D14  holen (der sollte sich gut mit dem Case + Kamineffekt vertragen?). Da  nun aber der H70 besser als der D14 erscheint (stimmt doch?), frage ich  mich, ob ich den H70 sinnvoll (sprich ohne Kamineffekt negativ zu  beeinflussen) in einen Silverstone Raven 2  integrieren könnte (Wenn ja, wie genau - bin nen Noob ). Falls ja:  Raven 2 + D14 oder Raven 2 + H70? Welche Kombi würde Eurer Meinung nach die bessere Kühlleistung (Gehäuse+CPU Temp) bringen?


P.S. Ich will meinen Q6600 sowie meine nächste Graka (und dann natürlich  später auch Sandy/Bulli) (weiter) übertakten...


Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Klutten (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Da direkt über der CPU ein 120mm-Lüfter Platz findet, kannst du die H70 ja ausblasend einbauen und mit den anderen Gehäuselüftern für eine niedrige Innentemperatur sorgen. Wenn ich den Noctua und die H70 auf 50% Lüfterleistung vergleiche, so drehen die Lüfter bei der H70 etwa 300 - 400 1/min schneller und sind dadurch etwas lauter. Die Temperaturen  der H70 im direkten Vergleich aber ~ 5°C besser.

Man muss einen Kompromiss finden - die gute Regelbarkeit hilft aber ganz gut dabei.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Der Grund, warum sich bei 100% Lüfterleistung kaum Unterschiede zeigen ist, dass beim Luftkühler wie auch beim Radiator die Kühlfläche limitiert. Da wird dann eben auch ein Lüfter mit 3.000 1/min keinen Deut mehr schaffen. Viel interessanter sind doch aber auch Lüfter mit geringer Drehzahl, damit es schön leise ist.



Angenommen, der Radiator hätte sich nicht in der Tiefe von 27 auf 48mm vergrößert sondern wäre als flacher 240mm Radiator entworfen worden, bei dem die Größe der Oberfläche der Lamellen und damit die Wärmeabgabe zur Umgebungsluft gleich groß wären. Somit dürfte die Kühlleistung nur dadurch steigen, dass zwei Lüfter kühle Luft durch den Radiator hindurch befördern würden und keine push-pull Anordung vorhanden wäre. Es wurde ja bereits in anderen Berichten bemängelt, dass kein 240mm Radiator verwendet wird. 

Lässt sich ungefähr abschätzen, wieviel höher die Kühlleistung dadurch ausfallen würde?


----------



## Dance4me (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Da direkt über der CPU ein 120mm-Lüfter Platz findet, kannst du die H70 ja ausblasend einbauen und mit den anderen Gehäuselüftern für eine niedrige Innentemperatur sorgen.



Hmm... Beim Raven 2 ist es ja so, dass 3x180mm Lüfter im Boden frische Luft reinblasen und eben nur ein 120mm Lüfter im Deckel die warme, aufsteigende Luft des gesamten Systems nach außen gibt. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es von Vorteil wäre, wenn ich die gesamte heiße Luft durch den Radiator über den einzigen 120mm Lüfter nach außen jage? Oder? Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## DAEF13 (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Wieder mal ein toller Test!
Ich hatte grade schon Angst als ich von 50°C bei 4,2Ghz/1,28V gelesen hatte, weil die Kühlung dann fast besser als meine WaKü wäre, aber ich Idiot habe überlesen, dass es die Deltatemp ist



Dance4me schrieb:


> Hmm... Beim Raven 2 ist es ja so, dass 3x180mm Lüfter im Boden frische Luft reinblasen und eben nur ein 120mm Lüfter im Deckel die warme, aufsteigende Luft des gesamten Systems nach außen gibt. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es von Vorteil wäre, wenn ich die gesamte heiße Luft durch den Radiator über den einzigen 120mm Lüfter nach außen jage? Oder? Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?



Das ist wohl die einzige Möglichkeit, wobei ich das Lüftungskonzept vom Raven (2) allgemein grausam finde...


----------



## Dance4me (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Das ist wohl die einzige Möglichkeit, wobei ich das Lüftungskonzept vom Raven (2) allgemein grausam finde...



Gibts für diese Meinung auch nen Grund? Immerhin scheint das Lüftungskonzept und die daraus resultierenden Gehäusetemperaturen ganz vorne im Highendbereich mitzuspielen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*



Dance4me schrieb:


> Hmm... Beim Raven 2 ist es ja so, dass 3x180mm Lüfter im Boden frische Luft reinblasen und eben nur ein 120mm Lüfter im Deckel die warme, aufsteigende Luft des gesamten Systems nach außen gibt. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es von Vorteil wäre, wenn ich die gesamte heiße Luft durch den Radiator über den einzigen 120mm Lüfter nach außen jage? Oder? Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?



120er bleibt 120er. Und die Luft der einblasenden Lüfter kann bequem durch offene Slotblenden entweichen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Habt ihr in naher Zukunft vor, den ECO C240 A.L.C. (Link) zu testen? Da wird ein 240mm Radiator eingesetzt, was sich viele beim Nachfolger der H50 gewünscht haben.


----------



## Klutten (15. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ich würde die Kühlung gerne testen, aber habe sie noch bei keinem Händler entdeckt. Ich könnte sie zwar über den Distributor anfordern, aber das bringt ja keinem etwas. Oder hast du mehr Infos und sie schon irgendwo entdeckt?


----------



## Clonemaster (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Caseking hat sie jetzt lagernd 

Hab ne Frage, kann man die schläuche kurzzeitig abnehmen, nur
um die Kühlung in das Case optimal zu integrieren?

Hab zwei Schlaucheingänge hinten am Gehäuse, für jeden Schlauch einer, 
aber dafür müsst ich den abnehmen und durchführen, aber nicht
empfohlen zu machen oder


----------



## SaKuL (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Nein, die tickern beide leise vor sich hin und drehen ohnehin mit fast gleicher Drehzahl. Wenn man bei der H70 überhaupt von drehen sprechen kann. Ich habe da ja noch eine andere Vermutung, bedingt durch die flache Bauform.



da bin ich gespannt Erzähl mal

Gruß SaKuL


----------



## Hadruhne (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Bravo Klutten. 

Mal wieder ein spitzen Review, in dem fast alle anfallen Fragen bereits beantwortet wurde.  Wunderschön zu lesen und übersichtlich.
Eine echte Alternative zu "reinen" Luftkühlern sind sie Teile aber erst in ein paar Jahren für mich. Ich warte erstmal die Langzeiterfahrungen, der User, hinsichtlich der "Dichtheit" des Systems ab. Da der Preis schon in eine Region ist, wo ich mindestens 3-5 Jahre darauf zurückgreifen will. Und wenn das Ding schon nach 2 Jahren anfängt zu "gluckern" würden, hätten sich meine Befürchtungen bestätigt.


----------



## joraku (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Wirklich ein schöner und vor allem übersichtlicher Test. 
Da bekomm ich auch Lust auf diese CPU Kühlung im nächsten PC. 
Was mich freut ist, dass vor allem der Preis stimmt.


----------



## Yanzco (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ich würdeihn mir gerne holen da mein pc schon laut genug ist aber ich trotzdem nen High-end kühler brauche.
meint ihr es lohnt sich vom xigmatek-thorshammer auf den H70.


----------



## steamrick (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Schade, dass du offentsichtlich kein Lautstärkemessgerät besitzt, sonst würde mich ein Vergleich der Kühlleistung bei bestimmter 
Lautstärke (z.B. 0,3 Sone, 0,7 Sone, 1,5 Sone und 3 Sone in 50 cm Abstand von hinter dem Case gemessen) sehr interessieren.

Ansonsten: Schöner Test


----------



## Einstein (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Hallo,

danke erstmal für den super Test! Was mir noch ganz dringend fehlt ist die Leistungsaufnahme der Pumpe, bzw. des ganzen Kühlers.
Und Geräuschkullisse im vergleich zuanderen Kühlern währe auch noch super, so wie ihr es immer hattet 

LG Einstein


----------



## Weichkeks (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ist es möglich den Radiator mit einem oder 2 Be quiet Silent Wings PWMs 120 zu versehen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

offenbar ein gutes produkt, und auf jeden fall ein toller test, danke dafür


----------



## Own3r (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Toller Test und ein tolles Produkt


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

@ Klutten : Hammer Test mal wieder...echt Respekt für eure Arbeit die ihr immerwieder macht...echt der oberhammer!


----------



## exa (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

sehr guter Test, aber Corsair hat versäumt das wichtigste zu verbessern, daher werde ich keinem dieses Produkt empfehlen:

die Länge der Schläuche... immer noch viel zu kurz um es wirklich nach seinen Wünschen einsetzen zu können!


----------



## XXTREME (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Mir ist der Radiator zu dick aber ziehe den Hut vor der Leistung des Hydro 70.

Ach so sehr gut gemachter Test Klutten .


----------



## Zoon (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Die Pumpe wird wohl elektromagnetisch oder ähnlich sein (Raupenantrieb wie beim Roten Oktober ).


----------



## Hugo78 (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Danke für den Test, Klutten. 

Die H70 ist das geworden was ich mir von dem Teil versprochen habe.
Leider auch noch vom Preis, naja mal schauen ab wann das gute Stück für ~ 70€ zuhaben ist.


----------



## Klutten (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Es freut mich, dass der Test hier gut ankommt. 



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Hab ne Frage, kann man die schläuche kurzzeitig abnehmen, nur
> um die Kühlung in das Case optimal zu integrieren?
> 
> Hab zwei Schlaucheingänge hinten am Gehäuse, für jeden Schlauch einer,
> ...


Nein, die Schläuche sind fest an den Anschlüssen des Radiators verpresst. Einzige Möglichkeit wäre das Lösen an der Pumpe, wobei ich aktuell nicht weiß, ob der Kreislauf evakuiert ist und wie das Kühlmedium auf unsere Umgebungsluft reagiert.



steamrick schrieb:


> Schade, dass du offentsichtlich kein Lautstärkemessgerät besitzt, sonst würde mich ein Vergleich der Kühlleistung bei bestimmter
> Lautstärke (z.B. 0,3 Sone, 0,7 Sone, 1,5 Sone und 3 Sone in 50 cm Abstand von hinter dem Case gemessen) sehr interessieren.
> 
> Ansonsten: Schöner Test


Ich habe ein Messgerät, aber mit dem kann man nicht in Sone messen. Solche Geräte sind leider absolut unerschwinglich. Ich persönlich finde Aussagen zur Lautstärke auch immer recht fragwürdig, denn auf 100 Lüfterdrehzahl ist nichts leise und in jedem Lastpunkt zusätzlich die Lautstärke zu messen, wäre wieder ein großer Aufwand - gut, der wäre natürlich verschmerzbar. Mein Teststand ist gerade aber auch für solche Messungen ungünstig aufgebaut, da direkt 60cm dahinter eine Wand ist, die ordentlich reflektieren würde. 



Einstein schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke erstmal für den super Test! Was mir noch ganz dringend fehlt ist die Leistungsaufnahme der Pumpe, bzw. des ganzen Kühlers.
> Und Geräuschkullisse im vergleich zuanderen Kühlern währe auch noch super, so wie ihr es immer hattet
> ...


Die Leistungsaufnahme habe ich eben gerade angefragt, sollte diesbezüglich keine Antwort kommen, so werde ich diese selbst messen. Bezüglich der Lautstärkemessung habe ich mich ja beim vorherigen Quote schon geäußert.



Weichkeks schrieb:


> Ist es möglich den Radiator mit einem oder 2 Be quiet Silent Wings PWMs 120 zu versehen?





exa schrieb:


> sehr guter Test, aber Corsair hat versäumt das wichtigste zu verbessern, daher werde ich keinem dieses Produkt empfehlen:
> 
> die Länge der Schläuche... immer noch viel zu kurz um es wirklich nach seinen Wünschen einsetzen zu können!


Wenn sie dir persönlich zu kurz sind, dann ist so ein Thread doch prima dazu geeignet konstruktive Kritik zu äußern. Allerdings wäre dann auch von dir eine Angabe zur Länge sehr sinnvoll. Diese rein von der Leistung sehr gute Kühlung allerdings aus diesem Grund niemand anders zu empfehlen, finde ich allerdings daneben, denn Kritik an der Länge der Schläuche habe ich bisher nirgends gesehen.


----------



## exa (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

naja, am sinvollsten finde ich einen Single Radiator immer noch unten in der Front, also sollten die Schläuche ca 40-50 cm haben um ihn in einem Miditower da einsetzen zu können, und warum ich das Produkt niemandem so empfehle:

ein so dicker Radiator passt auch nicht mehr in Gehäuse wo der H50 sehr praktisch war, und für 10-20 Euro mehr bekommt man eine Wasserkühlung, in der man selbst entscheiden kann wie lang die Schläuche sind und Einzelkomponenten austauschen etc...


----------



## Yanzco (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Kann mir einer vlt helfen.
Meint ihr der bringt mir was wenn ich ihn gegen meinen jetzigen (Thorshammer) ersetze.Denn dadurch das ich sli hab wird mein System ganz schön warm(Case Innenraum).Da er ja so klein ist glaube ich das er weniger wärme abgibt als mein jetziger und dadurch mein ganzes system kühler ist
Hab ich da jetzt ein Denkfehler oder nicht.Auf was muss ich achten.

ach noch ne Frage meine PCB der rückseite meiner ersten karte wird sehr wahrm meint ihr die wird dadurch kühler.Weil sie ja nahe am CPU Kühler ist und ich glaube die <karte wird durch den warmen kühler weiter erhitzt.
Das würde ja bei dem H70 wegfallen.

PS:Hoffe ihr könnt meine Fragen beantworten so das ich sie mir auch Morgen bei Caseking abholen kann und mich nicht später ärger.

@Klutten
Super Test immer weiter so du hast mir wie du liest das Ding richtig schmackhaft gemacht


----------



## Sterni75 (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*



exa schrieb:


> naja, am sinvollsten finde ich einen Single Radiator immer noch unten in der Front, also sollten die Schläuche ca 40-50 cm haben um ihn in einem Miditower da einsetzen zu können, und warum ich das Produkt niemandem so empfehle:
> 
> ein so dicker Radiator passt auch nicht mehr in Gehäuse wo der H50 sehr praktisch war, und für 10-20 Euro mehr bekommt man eine Wasserkühlung, in der man selbst entscheiden kann wie lang die Schläuche sind und Einzelkomponenten austauschen etc...



Ich Verstehe es Echt Nicht Warum Andauernd Die Hydro Kühler mit Waküs Verglichen Werden!  Und Ich Könnte mir Vorstellen das Die H 70 mit So Billig Komplett Set Waküs Mithalten kann!
Sicher Ist Vielleicht der Kurze Schlauch ein Kleiner Nachteil Der H50 und H70 aber Dennoch Ohne Weiteres ausreichend Und was den Radi angeht der ist Inkl. 2 Lüfter immer noch Kleiner als Die Top Luftkühler! Also Wird er auch in den Meisten Miditower  auch Rein passen!


----------



## VVeisserRabe (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Toller test, tolle kühlung, aber ich bleib bei meinem nh-d14, aber was mich interessieren würde ist ob sich diese kühlung auch auf grakas verbauen lässt wenn man die halterung modifiziert, vor allem bei der gtx 480 wär das mMn eine günstige möglichkeit sie effizient zu kühlen ohne das gesamte gehäuse zu beheizen

Hat schon jemand etwas in die richtung probiert?


----------



## Westcoast (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Klutten

ich bedanke mich auch herzlich für den schönen und ausführlichen Test. 
der Corsair H70 ist ein super kühler, kann sogar den Noctua NH- D14 schlagen.
der Test ist gut formuliert und aufgebaut.


----------



## AMDman (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

das ding is ja geil...aber echt zu teuer...!!


----------



## Jarafi (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ich hab da eine frage oder ne vielleicht "irre" Idee ,

Könnte ich eine H70 oder H50 auf eine Grafikkarte draufpacken?

Ich hab mir das so gedacht, das nur die GPU den Wasserkühler bekommt und der Rest mit Passiven Blöcken oder kleinen Lüftern gekühlt werden


----------



## exa (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

wird nicht gehen, da die Lochabstände bzw die Halterung nicht passt

da müsstest du dann eine extra Halterung bauen, die ziemlich kompliziert wird, da man nicht die normalen Kühlerlöcher nutzen kann, man müsste sozusagen eine Halterung um die Karte herumbauen...

oder Wärmeleitkleber einsetzen, aber ob das hält??? und wenn dann ist der Kühler für immer fest auf der Karte


----------



## Jarafi (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ich hab schonmal ne Halterung für die CPU gebaut, die hat super funktioniert .  Link

Aber wenn ich mal zu Geld komme probier ich das mal, ich basteln gerne


----------



## Yanzco (19. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Noch ne 2 Frage was meint ihr Kühlt besser der H70 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

MagiCool  DIY Kit Wasserkühlung bitte um schnelle antwort


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*



Weichkeks schrieb:


> Ist es möglich den Radiator mit einem oder 2 Be quiet Silent Wings PWMs 120 zu versehen?



Die normalen Silent Wings sind aufgrund der Rahmenform schlecht für Radiatoren geeignet - die Luft entweicht einfach zu leicht. Zwei sollte erst recht nicht gehen, da du den Radiator ja auch irgendwie befestigen musst und da wären zumindest mir die entkoppelten Silentwingshalterungen zu unsicher.




Zoon schrieb:


> Die Pumpe wird wohl elektromagnetisch oder ähnlich sein (Raupenantrieb wie beim Roten Oktober ).



Nur dass so etwas noch niemand mit nenneswerter Leistung hat bauen können...
Das einfachste und etablierste und billigste sind und bleiben Kreiselpumpen und bei einem kreisrunden Gehäuse bietet sich erst recht eine an. Verwendet man zudem die Kühlplatte als eine Wand der Pumpenkammer hat man jede Menge Wasserbewegung ohne auf irgendwelche Beschleunigerstrukturen angewiesen sein zu müssen.




Jarafi schrieb:


> Ich hab schonmal ne Halterung für die CPU gebaut, die hat super funktioniert .  Link
> 
> Aber wenn ich mal zu Geld komme probier ich das mal, ich basteln gerne



Das Problem bei GPUs wären die geringen Lochabstände - da müsste eine H70 sehr deutlich drüberragen, eine H50 vermutlich auch. Eine Halterung direkt am PCB wird dadurch unmöglich, du müsstest mit sehr großen Auslegern durch die Löcher im RAM-Bereich gehen und bräuchtest dann eine sehr stabile Backplate, um den Gegendruck mittig auf die Rückseite der GPU wirken zu lassen.


----------



## HD-Ronny (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Zur Lautstärke der Pumpe : Falls die Pumpe keine zu hohe Wärmeabgabe hat könnte man diese doch in z.B Armaflex zur Dämmung packen ? Ich bin leider gegenüber Zwitschern, tackern,fiepen und ähnlichen Geräuschen gegenüber sehr sensibel und mein Gehäuse hat einen 200mm Lüfter im Deckel wodurch man (ich) Geräusche aus dem inneren sehr gut raushört.


----------



## Klutten (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Es ist nicht nötig die Pumpe zu dämmen. Das leise Tickern wirst du aus einem Gehäuse nicht mehr wahrnehmen - schon gar nicht, wenn du mehr als 50cm Entfernung zum Ohr hast.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Mal wieder ein sehr schöner Test, bei dem nichts fehlt - gj.

Allerdings hätte ich noch eine Frage: Welche Schrauben muss man verwenden, wenn man beim Radiator der H70 38mm Lüfter benutzen möchte? Ein Link wäre natürlich sehr schön.


----------



## Klutten (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Für einen Lüfter mit 38mm Dicke solltest du mit diesen Schrauben genau richtig liegen.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Schraube UNC 6-32 x 40 Kreuz (4xStück) - black nickel Phobya Schraube UNC 6-32 x 40 Kreuz (4xStück) - black nickel 94580

...warum aber so einen fetten Lüfter?


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (23. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Vielen Dank!

Ich würde 38mm Lüfter benutzen, damit ich bei Bedarf noch mehr Kühlleistung habe. Lautstärke ist kein Problem, da ich ziemlich unempfindlich diesbezüglich bin, insofern bieten sich diese Lüfter an.


----------



## blubbi06 (30. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

hello again 

Der Scythe hat ja kein PWM, oder ?
Wäre aber sicherlich sinnvoll einen solchen zu nehmen ?!

Bin auf der Suche nach einen geeigneten Lüfter mit PWM

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12HPVC - PWM Adjustable

Dieser würde dann an die Stelle deines benutzten 1600er rücken...so jetzt habe ich leider ein Design-Problem.

Viiiiiiel besser würde der Enermax Cluster in mein Gehäuse passen:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED

Problem ist natürlich, dass der nicht so viel Luft schaufelt, von den Bewertungen aber immer gelobt wird.

Aber der Enermax kann hier sicherlich nicht mithalten, sehe ich das richtig ?

Vielen Dank!

MfG


----------



## VVeisserRabe (31. August 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

pwm bringts nur wenn du die lüfter übers mainboard steuern willst/kannst, wie gut die vom mb gesteuert werden ist von mb zu mb verschieden, die auswahl an lüftersteuerungen die per pwm regeln ist recht klein, die meisten verändern nur die spannung


----------



## blubbi06 (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

hmmm habe ein ut x58 t3eh8...habe schon ein paar mal gelesen, dass die pwm temp. sehr hoch ist...

naja jedenfalls habe ich nach kürzlichen Einbau gemerkt, dass ich leisere Lüfter haben möchte mit gleichwertigen Ergebnis, gibt's noch ne Alternative zu den Scythe im Test ? (nur so, wenn nicht nehme ich die halt )

Grüße!


----------



## Klutten (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Lüfter von Noiseblocker sind eine gute Alternative. Je nachdem was du vorhast, reichen auch Modelle mit 1.200 1/min maximaler Drehzahl.


----------



## blubbi06 (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Also ich habe vor meinen 920er auf 3,8ghz zu pushen (bei angenehmer Temp.^^), mehr muss nicht!

So dann habe ich vor das Ganze wenn möglich ein bisschen leiser zu gestalten als mit den Corsair-Lüftern...

Ja, dabei soll das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis natürlich eine Rolle spielen, die 1600er Scythe kosten ja z.B. nur um die 15 Euro inkl. Versand.

Wie schauts mit den Alternativen in der Richtung aus ?


----------



## Finnboo (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

hey^^
etwas änhliches wurde zwar schon gefragt, aber ich hätte da trotzdem noch mal ne frage
ich habe mir das Silverstone raven 2 bestellt, und ich würde gerne wissen, ob der Radiator oben beim 120mm Lüfter rein passt, da a. links die slots für die graka sind und b. rechts das nt sitzt. da zwischen ist nur minimal platz.
 bitte um schnelle antwort 
mfg Finnboo

hier mal n Pick 
Imageshack - raven2.jpg
und hier mal was ich mein
http://img810.imageshack.us/i/raven2painted.jpg/


----------



## Finnboo (1. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

hmm ok hat sich erledigt, ich danke euch trotzdem^^ Aber ich muss noch sagen: Echt guter Test


----------



## blubbi06 (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Hat keiner einen Rat für mich ? 

Ich habe bei den Serienlüftern@1600rpm max. 63°C@Prime mit meinem i7 920@3,4GHz

würde da der Enermax reichen oder soll ich doch lieber auf die etwas leistungsintensivere Variante zurückgreifen ?

Dankööö


----------



## Klutten (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Der Enermax-Lüfter ist schon um einiges schwächer, aber ich denke, dass auch der reichen wird. Ich finde allerdings die Bandbreite des Slipstream etwas besser.


----------



## blubbi06 (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Wie schauts eigentlich mit Testen aus 

kann man Lüfter nachdem man sie schon eingebaut hatte wieder zurückschicken/geben...die Enermax sind ja nicht gerade günstig -.-


----------



## Klutten (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Laut FAG kannst du das sicher machen, fair ist dieses Vorgehen aber nicht.


----------



## blubbi06 (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Genau dafür gibt es doch aber das FAG, oder nicht ? O_O

Um das Zeug zu testen wie es in einem Geschäft möglich gewesen wäre^^

Beschädigt werden die bei der H70 ja auch nicht gerade...das kann ich mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Kannst den Händler ja darauf hinweisen und dann bleibt es ihm überlassen, ob er sein Recht auf Ersatz der Wertminderung geltend macht.


----------



## blubbi06 (3. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

ich nochmal..

ich hab ja ein dfi x58 t3eh8, außen am Case sitzt nun der Transpiper-Kühler, am liebsten wäre es mir wenn Außen ein Lüfter hängt und Innen einer, einfach wegen der Platzersparnis.

Nun gibt es ja von den Scythe auch die Slims...Aber der Stärkste von denen macht ja gerade mal die Hälfte des Airflow von den 1600er im Test mit....

Das ist dann eher nicht so effektiv, oder ?


----------



## Klutten (3. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Kurze und knappe Antwort -> NEIN


----------



## ole88 (11. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

schön gemachter test, aber für mich immer noch keine wakü sonder eine flüssigkeitskühlund die kein ersatz gegen ne wakü ist


----------



## joraku (11. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Kein kompletter Ersatz, aber eine, meiner Meinung nach, günstige Alternative für alle die weniger Geld ausgeben wollen und die keine Wasserkühlung bauen möchten.


----------



## Aoi (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Für alle, die nach der Möglichkeit für Grafikkartenkühlung fragen.
Hier hat Coolit System mit dem Omni A.L.C. was im Angebot. Leider wie der ECO 240 schlecht im deutschen Raum zu bekommen.


----------



## kühlprofi (27. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Billige Lüfter an einem schlechten kleinen Radi und einem mikrigen Kühler den man nicht mal austauschen kann.

Dann kaufe man sich doch lieber einen guten Luftkühler oder eine richtige Wakü!
Hier hat jemand eine Marktlücke gefunden. Doch aus irgendeinem Grund hat eine richtige Wakü seinen Preis und ich denke die Leistung und Qualität kann man nicht vergleichen!

Eher für Laien und Schüler finde ich


----------



## Cash (30. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ich hatte vorher ca. 1Jahr lang die H50 und jetzt seit fast einen Monat die H70 und muss sagen das die Temps. auf jeden fall geringer sind als bei der H50 und das der  Pumpenkopf auch leiser ist bei der H70. 

mfg


----------



## Kaktus (30. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

@Cash
Bei maximaler Ansteuerung ist der Pumpenkopf des H70 lauter, was Corsair selbst sogar bestätigt. Und drosseln kann man beide Pumpen.


----------



## Cash (30. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

naja bei mir ist beides standard.

Gibts da ein Programm für den Pumpenkopf weil CD war keine dabei....

mfg


----------



## Kaktus (30. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Wozu ein Programm? Entweder du schließt den 3-Pin Anschluss der Pumpe an einen Adapter der z.B. statt 12V eben nur 7V liefert oder du hängst den Anschluss an einen Anschluss für Gehäuselüfter am Mainboard und regelst diesen über das Bios. Kannst du machen wie mit jeden normalen Lüfter.
Allerdings macht es mit den beiliegenden Lüftern des H70 keinen Sinn, die laufen selbst mit 5V deutlich lauter als die Pumpe.


----------



## Cash (30. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Danke die Lüfter habe ich eh schon getauscht und der Anschluss ist auf 12V.

mfg


----------



## norse (30. September 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Billige Lüfter an einem schlechten kleinen Radi und einem mikrigen Kühler den man nicht mal austauschen kann.
> 
> Dann kaufe man sich doch lieber einen guten Luftkühler oder eine richtige Wakü!
> Hier hat jemand eine Marktlücke gefunden. Doch aus irgendeinem Grund hat eine richtige Wakü seinen Preis und ich denke die Leistung und Qualität kann man nicht vergleichen!
> ...



Und was machst du wenn du keimen Latz hast für aufwendige wakü bzw lukü, aber ordentlich Kühlung brauchst? Gerade dort wo wenig Platz ist, ist der h70 DIE Lösung


----------



## apostoli (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Hallo allerseits.

Ich habe nun auch den H70 und muss sagen das ich ein wenig enttäuscht bin. Vorher hatte ich den D14 von Noctua. Meine Temps belaufen sich momentan bei 75 Grad. Im Vergaleich zum Noctua sind es ca 10 Grad mehr. Den i7 860 betreibe ich auf 3800 bei ca 1.3 V.
Der Aufbau des H70 ist folgendermaßen : In einem Antec Twelve Hundred von vorne nach hinten blasend. Vorne ist der Gehäuse Lüfter und ca 6 cm danach kommt der 1. Lüfter des H 70 dann der Radiator mit dem 2. Lüfter. Also drei Lüfter in der reihe sorgen für einen Windkanal. Hinten sind 2 Lüfter die raus pusten und oben an der decke 1 großer Lüfter.
Also ordentlich gurchzug. Ich verstehe nicht warum die Temperaturen schhlechter sind als beim D14.
Alle Tests beweisen doch das der H70 besser sein soll. Es kann ja nicht daran liegen das ich den nicht hinten am Gehäuse eingebaut habe oder ??????


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Hast du auch die gleichen Drehzahlen wie in den Tests?


----------



## apostoli (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Aslo im Bios sind 100 % eingestellt. Die Lüfter laufen also bei 2000 Umdrehungen laut Everest.
Der Radiator ist auch sehr kühl. Es muss also an der Wärmeübertragung zwischen CPU und Kühlblock liegen nehme ich an. Da kann man aber nichts falsch machen bin ich der meinung.

Habe jetzt mal den Kühlblock ausgebaut. Anhand der WLP Abdrücke, glaube ich das der kontakt zur CPU nicht besonders gut ist. Die Schrauben lassen sich aber nicht fester ziehen. Ich weiß nicht wie ich das verbessern kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Vielleicht sowas ähnliches wie hier?


----------



## apostoli (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Das ist möglich. Den Threat habe ich auch schon gelesen gehabt. Das werde ich mal probieren. Obwohl der kühlblock eigentlich fest sitzt und sich nicht bewegt. In keine Richtung.  Aber ich probiere es trotzdem mal aus.


----------



## apostoli (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Hmmmmm, das hat ja mal garnichts gebracht. Im gegenteil, die Temperaturen sind schlechter geworden. Also das Ding verkaufe ich wieder.


----------



## apostoli (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Eine Frage hab ich noch  Ist es evtl möglich, das sich die CPU Oberfläche verbogen hat, da der Anpressdruck stärker geworden ist und die Temps deswegen noch schlechter sind??? 

Wenn ja wird es ja auch kein anderer Kühler besser machen, oder. Die Oberfläche bleibt ja verbogen...

Ist nur ein gedanke.....


----------



## Kaktus (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Das ist ziemlich ausgeschlossen bis unmöglich. Die geringen Unebenheiten die vorhanden sind und entstehen können gleicht die WLP aus. Wenn das so extrem verbogen wäre, könntest du deine CPU auf den Müll schmeißen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Zudem hat der IHS relativ großflächig Kontakt zum Substrat oder DIE, der sollte sich nicht so schnell verformen.
Es gibt aber Kühler, die sich bei zuviel Druck auf der Halterung verbiegen (i.d.R. reversibel) und dementsprechend bei geringerem Anpressdruck eine bessere Leistung bringen.


----------



## apostoli (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Das klingt ja erstmal beruhigend. Ich hab mich schon schleiffen gesehen.

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## KaitoKid (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Hi Leute,
ich hab mal ne Frage und zwar:
Würde so ein H70 sinnvoll irgendwo in ein Cooler Master HAF 922 passen?

Danke!


----------



## Klutten (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Du kannst die H70 doch direkt in der Rückwand verbauen. In den Deckel bekommt man sie mit ein wenig Bastelarbeit sicher auch, auch wenn das optisch nicht ganz geschickt gelöst wäre.


----------



## KaitoKid (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

So, dass sie reinbläst?
Da steht ja, so wäre es am besten.

Das wär dann aber der Gesamtbelüftung abträglich oder?

Oder so, dass sie rausbläst?


----------



## Klutten (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Richtig. Bei deinem Gehäuse wäre es ideal, die H70 an der Rückseite einblasend zu montieren und dann den warmen Luftstrom gleich wieder oben durch den 200er Lüfter aus dem Gehäuse zu saugen.


----------



## assko (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Hab mir denn Test nochmal durchgelesen aber hab nicht rausgelesen ob beide Lüfter auf den Radiator blasen oder nur 1.
Bitte um Info^^


----------



## Klutten (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Wenn beide auf den Radiator blasen würden, dann gäbe es keinen Luftstrom. Natürlich bläst ein Lüfter auf den Radiator, der andere saugt die Luft auf der anderen Seite hinaus. Als Hilfestellung gibt es auf nahezu jedem Lüfter kleine Pfeile, die die Strömungsrichtung anzeigen. Diese Pfeile müssen selbstverständlich in die gleiche Richtung zeigen. 

Sieht man auf diesem Bild ganz gut -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/klutten-albums-corsair-h70-3262-picture52296-026-g.jpg

Bei der H50 sieht man die Pfeile, bei der H70 muss man nur die konvexen Bereiche in der Bildmitte betrachten. Diese sind bei beiden Lüftern links größer als auf der rechten Seite, weshalb man eindeutig erkennt, dass die Lüfter in gleicher Richtung verbaut sind.


----------



## assko (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Alles klar danke schön.
Meinst du das ding passt in ein Xigmatek Midgard rein?


----------



## Klutten (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Wenn Platz für einen 120mm-Lüfter ist, sicher.


----------



## Dommerle (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ich habe auch eine Frage, und zwar habe ich den gleichen Prozessor und betreibe ihn im Moment auch mit dem Boxed-Kühler. Da mir dieser mittlerweile aber wirklich zu laut ist und ich dann auch übertakten will (4 GHz stable sind mein Ziel), bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Kühler.

Ich habe mich schon einen Weile umgeschaut und habe nun 2 Kühler gefunden, die in Frage kämen.

Zum einen den Noctua NH-D14 und zum anderen den Corsair H70.


Welcher ist der bessere?



Das mit dem Passen in das Case wäre kein Problem, denn den Kühler würde ich sowieso erst auf Weihnachten zusammen mit einem Corsair 600T holen.


----------



## Domowoi (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Also von der Leistung/Lautstärke-Rate ist der NH-D14 besser. Wenn er rein passt würde ich den Noctua nehmen. Leistungsmäßig nehmen sie sich nicht viel.
Wenn der PC oft transportiert wird lieber die/den/das H70, da so weniger Belastung auf den Sockel kommt.


----------



## Dommerle (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Der PC wird gar nicht transportiert... 

Also Noctua NH-D14..?


----------



## Klutten (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Also von der Leistung/Lautstärke-Rate ist der NH-D14 besser. Wenn er rein passt würde ich den Noctua nehmen. Leistungsmäßig nehmen sie sich nicht viel.
> Wenn der PC oft transportiert wird lieber die/den/das H70, da so weniger Belastung auf den Sockel kommt.



Dem würde ich so nicht zustimmen. Ohne Zweifel ist der Noctua einer der besten Luftkühler - sonst wäre er auch in diesem Test nicht die Referenz, aber die H70 ist durchweg bei den Temperaturen besser. Gerade bei geringen Drehzahlen (z.B. 40% / 50%) erreicht man mit der H70 ~ 10-11 °C bessere Temperaturen. Und das natürlich immer bei 100% CPU-Last. Da dies natürlich nicht dem Alltag entspricht, sollte jedem klar sein, dass man auch mit der H70 einen auf 4,2 GHz übertakteten Core i7 leise kühlen kann. 

Entweder man nutzt die Steuerung des Mainboards oder eine externe Lüftersteuerung - beides sollte wunderbar funktionieren. Ich habe die H70 über zwei Wochen im Alltagsbetrieb an einem temperaturgeregelten Aquaero beim Surfen im Internet oder in Spielen erlebt und bin begeistert. Da der Anschaffungspreis nochmals um rund 50€ unter einer Einsteigerwasserkühlung liegt und auch nicht jeder die Bastelei an einer Wakü haben möchte, kann ich das Teil uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## Dommerle (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ok also doch H70


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Beachte, dass "50% Lüfterleistung" (<>Drehzahl!) bei Lüfter a keineswegs mit "50% Lüfterleistung" bei Lüfter B vergleichbar sind.
Testet man verschiedene Kühler mit identischer Belüftung, dann liegt die H70 bei niedrigen Drehzahlen klar hinter den aktuellen Top-Luftkühlern. (man beachte: 120mm Belüftung, was die 140er Luftkühler ein bißchen benachteiligt)


----------



## Klutten (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Natürlich kann man die Lüfter nicht direkt vergleichen, darum würde ich auch nur den Serienzustand bewerten und was dort eben bei gleicher prozentualer Regelung möglich ist. Jeder Test ist schließlich für sich alleine betrachtet ein abgeschlossenes System und meist nicht unbedingt vergleichbar mit anderen Tests im Internet. Klar ist ja, dass ein Setup @4,2 GHz einen Kühler mehr fordert als ein Setup @2,66 GHz wie bei CB - und im Grunde geht es ja auch nicht um das letzte Grad Celsius. Keine Frage, dass man für Tests immer eine 100%ige Auslastung heranziehen muss, aber der Alltag ist anders. Ich habe alle kompakten Kühlungen und auch den Luftkühler zur Genüge in Gebrauch gehabt und kann keiner dieser Kühlmethoden einen wirklichen Nachteile anlasten.

Wer sich für die H70 entscheidet und seine Lüfter auf ~800 1/min runterregelt, wird mit einer "leisen" Kühlung (wie z.B. bei meinem Testsystem @4,2GHz) belohnt und hat im Alltag alle Reserven der Welt. Was will man denn mehr?


----------



## Tobucu (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*



assko schrieb:


> Alles klar danke schön.
> Meinst du das ding passt in ein Xigmatek Midgard rein?


Ich hab ein Midgard mit einem Corsair H 50. Must dich nur entscheiden ob du ihn hinten oder oben ein baust. 
Wenn hinten wirds eng mit einen in der Seitenwand oben montierten Lüfter (optional).
Bei mir hab ich den Radiator inne Front unterm Laufwerk verbastelt.


----------



## Dommerle (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ok, dann werde ich wohl eine H70 nehmen.

Welche Lüfter sind am besten für die H70 geeigent? Sie sollten leise aber effektiv sein...
Was haltet ihr von 2 Enermax Cluster?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man die Lüfter nicht direkt vergleichen, darum würde ich auch nur den Serienzustand bewerten und was dort eben bei gleicher prozentualer Regelung möglich ist.



Du musst aber zugeben, dass Vergleiche der Kühlleistung bei unterschiedlicher Lautstärke für den Käufer nur eingeschränkten Nutzen haben.


----------



## KillerCroc (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ich habe mal eine Frage

Kann man bei der H50 auch 2 Lüfter dran machen?
und man hat dann die Kühlleistung einer H70 ?

Lg


----------



## Klutten (13. November 2010)

Du kannst zwar zwei Lüfter montieren, aber dir fehlt dann immer noch die größere Fläche des Radiators. Da die Lautstärke durch diese Modifikation ansteigt, würde ich nicht unbedingt dazu raten. Wenn man die Leistung natürlich gerade für einen Benchmark benötigt, dann kann man dies ja kurzzeitig machen. Dazu kommt ja noch, dass man für so einen Aufbau nur 2 identische Lüfter nehmen sollte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du musst aber zugeben, dass Vergleiche der Kühlleistung bei unterschiedlicher Lautstärke für den Käufer nur eingeschränkten Nutzen haben.



Darüber kann man sich endlos streiten. Die Tests die wir hier durchführen, sind unserer Meinung nach recht praxisbezogen und spiegeln die Situation wieder, die der geneigte Käufer am ehesten vorfindet oder einschlägt.


----------



## KillerCroc (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Also lohnt es sich eher die H70 zu holen?

Die beiden Lüfter hab ich dann sowieso vor zu wechseln


----------



## Klutten (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Wenn du einen Käufer für deine H50 hast, dann könnte sich der Umstieg schon lohnen. Ansonsten wäre mir persönlich der Aufpreis zu hoch, gemessen am Nutzen. Die H70 ist klar besser als die H50 - das ist unbestritten, nur wäre es interessant, was du genau mit deinem Rechner machst, bzw. was du dir insgesamt von dem Umbau versprichst.


----------



## KillerCroc (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ich habe keine H50. Ich wollte mir eine H70 holen, weil der Noctua NH U12P SE2 den ich zur Zeit habe zu groß ist. Ich kühle damit einen i7 980X. Ich werde mir das Corsair 800D holen und da dachte ich mir, das ich gleich eine H70 hole, um den fetten Kühlkörper endlich weg zubekommen.
Da ich eh vor habe, die beiden Lüfter der H70 auszutauzschen, dachte ich mir die H50 zu kaufen, und da die zwei geplanten Lüfter dran zu montieren, um Geld zu sparen.
Ich benche nicht, es ist ein Gamer-PC


----------



## Klutten (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ah ok, dann liegst du mit der H70 aber besser. Wie du ja den vielen Diagrammen entnehmen kannst, sind bei langsamen Drehzahlen deutliche Temperaturunterschiede möglich. Wenn du allerdings die Lüfter an der H70 gegen hochwertige Lüfter (~15-20 Euro) tauschst, dann kommst du schnell in den Bereich einer Einsteiger-Wakü. Da ist dann aber die Frage, ob du Lust am Basteln und der Wartung hast.


----------



## KillerCroc (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ich werde mir die H70 holen und die Lüfter tausche ich gegen die Enermax Apollish Vegas Silver.

Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen der H50 und der H70 ?
H70 hat einen Lüfter mehr ? Oder mehrere/wichtigere Dinge?

Wenn es nur der Lüfter wäre, dann könnte ich mir ja die H50 holen und 
einfach die zwei genannten Enermax Lüfter dran montieren. Somit spare ich dann Geld.


----------



## Xylezz (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ich glaube du liest dir das was Klutten dir antwortetnicht wirklich durch 

Er hat doch scho geschrieben das die H70 mehr Oberfläche hat


----------



## KillerCroc (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

und was heißt Oberfläche in dem Fall ?

Sry ich kenne mich nicht mit der H50/H70 aus, oder WaKü Dinge...


----------



## Xylezz (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Naja ne größere Radiatorfläche: also mehr Fläche die die Temperatur abgeben kann = bessere Kühlung


----------



## KillerCroc (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Achso ok jetzt verstehe ich. Dann kann man in dem Fall kein Geld sparen ^^
Dann hol ich mir die H70 und andere Lüfter.


----------



## Xylezz (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Oder ne richtige WaKü :> Glaub mirdas macht Spaß (und leider süchig :>)


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Also ich würde nicht gleich auf eine richtige WaKü gehen. Mit der H70 bist du gut bedient und es passt eig. alles, nur kannst du sie nicht erweitern.


----------



## SquadLeader (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Naja können schon, ist nur die Frage wie lange die Leistung der Pumpe mitspielt


----------



## Xylezz (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Und bevor ich anfange die Spielzeugwakü da zu modden mach ich das lieber gleich richtig ^^


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ich sage ja, dass man sie nicht erweitern kann. Theorethisch ist es zwar möglich, aber es bringt nichts...


----------



## KillerCroc (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Erweitern will ich die H70 dann auch nicht.
Mir geht es einfach um den Platz.
Da der Noctua nicht gerade klein ist 
Das Corsair 800D Case vollendet dann das ganze.
Den Radiator werde ich wahrscheinlich oben am Deckel montieren.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Xylezz (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

In das Case würde ich eher n 420er Radiator in den Deckel kloppen oder ohne zu basteln n 360e ^.^


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Es ist immer eine Frage des Geldes und natürlich auch des Nutzens.


----------



## Xylezz (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Naja ne h70 mit zwei guten Lüftern kost auch 100€, für 150 könnte man ne WaKü zusammen kriegen mitm Slim 360er


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ja, aber dann hast du die besten Komponenten für die H70 verwendet und die schlechtesten Komponenten für die richtige WaKü.

Das ist wie wenn du einen vollausgestatteten BMW 1er mit einem BMW 3er oder 5er in Grundausstattung vergleichst.


----------



## Xylezz (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

dafür erweiterbar


----------



## SquadLeader (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Naja ich komm nur drauf weil ich hier noch ne H50er rumliegen hab und den PC meines Bruders auf Silence trimmen soll (Lukü)
Da kam mir die Idee mit größerer Radifläche + Zern GPU Kühler, aber vermutlich spielt die Pumpe dabei nicht mit ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Ja, aber dann hast du die besten Komponenten für die H70 verwendet und die schlechtesten Komponenten für die richtige WaKü.
> 
> Das ist wie wenn du einen vollausgestatteten BMW 1er mit einem BMW 3er oder 5er in Grundausstattung vergleichst.



Und wie geht der Vergleich aus, wenn das einzige Kriterium "Transportkapazität" ist? 

Für 150€ kriegst du ne CPU-Wakü, von der sich kein einziges Teil vor der H70 verstecken muss und die in Sachen Kühlleistung klar überlegen ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ich hab mir die H70 vor ein paar Tagen gekauft und kühle damit einen i5 760 der auf 3800MHz läuft. In Prime95 habe ich maximal 52 Grad! Ich finde den Test äuserst gut und habe wegen ihm mir auch die H70 angeschafft, war die beste Entscheidung meines Lebens. Nochmals danke für den tollen Test!!!


----------



## 2fast4you (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

wie schlägt sich die h70 im verglaich zum thermaltake silver arrow in sachen temperatur?


----------



## Dommerle (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ist es eigentlich möglich 2 be quiet! Silent Wings USC auf der H70 zu befestigen oder geht das aufgrund der besonderen Befestigung der be quiet-Lüfter nicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Sollte möglich sein, aber allgemein sind Silent Wings aufgrund des offenen Rahmens nicht gut für Radiatoren geeignet.


----------



## Veltrinator (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Klingt intressant.ich glaube das wird mein neuer cpu kühler

sehr schöner test


----------



## BT83 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Habe mir auch den H70 geholt und kann sagen das ist bis auf den Geräuschpegel der Lüfter zufrienden bin. Deshalb habe ich beide orginal Lüfter gegen 2 Noctua NP12 getauscht. Ergebnis: nicht wirklich viel leiser da die bei 1300 Umdrehungen auch noch zu hören sind.

Leiser kann es aber auch wohl nicht mehr werden da mein System
I7 Core 930 (2,8 Ghz) auf 3,8 übertaktet wurde.
Und die Temps bei Vollast bei ca 65°C liegen.
Somit kann ich die Lüfterdrehzahl auch nicht mehr runterregeln.
Gehäuse ist ein Lancool K62 und ebenfalls zu empfehlen!

Was habt ihr für ein System welches der H70 kühlt?
Und ist es wirklich sinnvoll Wärme in ein Gehäuse zuzuführen anstatt es rauszubringen? Genau das habe ich nämlich gemacht.

Hier ein Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Nur mal so am Rande: Jeder Lüfter ist bei 1300 Umdrehungen hörbar


----------



## Misdemeanor (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ich habe seit letzter Woche den Corsair H70 Kühler im Einsatz.
Die beiden mitgelieferten Lüfter habe ich allerdings schon am nächsten Tag in den Müll geworfen (aber vorher die Stecker abgenommen, die kann man für's modding gebrauchen), weil sie einfach viel zu laut drehten. Die Kühlleistung ist damit auf jeden Fall gegeben, keine Frage, aber solch eine Geräuschkulisse tut sich kein normaler Mensch an.

Also habe ich auf die Rückseite (also zur Gehäusewand hin) des Radiators einen meiner _fractal design_ Gehäuse-Lüfter angeschlossen, der mit der Gehäuseeigenen Regelung auf niedrigster Stufe läuft. Die genauen RPM kenne ich nicht, aber es ist für mich am Schreibtisch nicht mehr hörbar.

Die CPU-Temperatur liegt dann irgendwo bei 45° C im "Normalbetrieb", habe ihn noch nicht unter Last gebracht bzw. bringen müssen, und darauf lege ich es auch nicht an. Der könnte auch 80° C warm werden, das ist der CPU genau wie mir ziemlich egal.

Mein Rechner ist allerdings auch eher bescheiden ausgestattet:
Intel C2D E8400 (3 GHz), 4 GB XMS2 DDR2-RAM, Gefore 8800GTS (G80, 640 MB). Davon ist exakt gar nichts übertaktet, alles läuft auf Standard. Dazu habe ich nur in der Front einen weiteren Gehäuselüfter; ausser diesen beiden vorne und am Radiator habe ich keinen, das NT ist im Gehäuse unten verbaut und obendrein viel zu laut ... Eigen(um)bau 

Was also die H70-Kühleinheit angeht, so verrichtet sie ihren Dienst nahezu geräuschlos. Hin und wieder kommt es mir vor, als würde ich ein leichtes Gluckern vernehmen, aber das ist vernachlässigbar.

Wenn dann alles auf 1155 umgerüstet wird, hole ich mir wieder eine Luft-Kühlung mit irgeneinem Monsterkühlblock, einer anständigen Gehäusebelüftung und Lüftersteuerung, aber eine WaKü ... nö, wohl eher nicht mehr.


----------



## Pawkes (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Der h70 ist erste klasse ^^
den hol ich mir mit dem intel core i7 2600k zs.
dann hab ich auch reserven nach einem jahr und kann problemlos auf 5,1Ghz übertakten, das sollte erste mal für ne weile reichen


----------



## VVeisserRabe (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*



Pawkes schrieb:


> dann hab ich auch reserven nach einem jahr und kann problemlos auf 5,1Ghz übertakten, das sollte erste mal für ne weile reichen



Soll das sarkasmus sein, oder glaubst du das wirklich?


----------



## Recovery (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ein super vergleich jetzt weiss ich auch welcher Kühler in mein neues Lian Li V351B kommen soll


----------



## razzor1984 (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Hallo,
hab mir auch eine H 70 zugelegt - unter last super werte 1055t @3,6 ghz max 49 grad. 
Lüfter Apche Viper Front back is Enermax apoliche vegas. Hab die laufrichtung so gewählt das die kühlere Luft von außen angesaugt wird. Mein prob is nur ,dass die gehäuse Temps echt hoch werden @ idel (37-40) - obwohl ich einen 200mm fan seitlich und top einmal 200 mm hab. Gehäuße ist ein coolermasetr Half x, gibt es vielleicht ne andres möglichkeit den radiator zu befestigen vll außerhalb des gehäußes ????


----------



## lukas1234321 (17. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

sehr guter bericht über den H70


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

... mich würde interessieren, welche Richtung für die Lüfter jetzt am besten ist .. bei mienem system owhl eher nach draußen (siehe Signatur in sysprofile.net)
Und ob der H70 mehr Leistung bringt als mein derzeitiger EKL Alpenföhn Brocken .. 

Brauche bitte eure Meinung !!!
.. PMs gehn auch !!

MLG O_Z


----------



## Klutten (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Die "bessere" Richtung wird immer die sein, wo die H70 von Außen Frischluft ansaugt, denn im Gehäuse sind die Temperaturen auch im besten Fall immer etwas höher. Allerdings bietet die Kühlung auch so sehr gute Reserven und von daher würde ich immer die Variante wählen, wo man die H70 gleich als Gehäuselüfter mit nutzt. Dann reicht auch ein weiterer Lüfter aus, der an der Vorderseite Frischluft ins Gehäuse hinein befördert.

Dass die H70 mehr zu leisten vermag als dein jetziger Kühler, das zeigen dir die vielen Diagramme. Gerade mit geringen Drehzahlen spielt die Kühlung noch gutes Potenzial aus.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Danke ... ja ich hab überlegt,wo ich den Kühler platzieren sollte, wenn er hinten reinblaßen würde und vorne die beiden Lüfter auch,
wäre der einzige Ausweg der "heißen" Luft nur nach links über das Gitter !? 
Ansonsten erreiche ich auch so ganz gute Temps mit meinem Alpenföhn Brocken !
Würde es sich überhaupt lohnen den H70 zu holen ... also bei mienem PC ??!!
Ich übertakte nicht und so ..

MLG
O_Z

*UPDATE:* ... ich werde mir wahrscheinlich das _Hydro H60 von Corsair _anschaffen ... 
1. nicht so teuer wie H70
2. kühlt gut (durchschnitt in der mitte von H50 & H70)
3. verbaut weniger Platz !!

Plan:  H60 hinten reinblaßen lassen und zusätzlichen Lüfter links zum rausblasen einbauen, da ich dort
noch Platz für einen 120mm oder einen 140mm habe !!
(siehe _sysprofile in der signatur_)


----------



## Brox26 (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Grüsse zusammen!

Vorweg, vielen Dank an Kutten für die Review.

Mir stellen sich momentan für meinen zukünftigen I7 2600K einige Fragen, was den CPU-Cooler angeht.

Geplant ist bisher eigentlich ein Prolimatech Genesis @ 2 x Xigmatec Black LED Lüfter (Das Bundle von Caseking.de). Nur zu oft lese ich jedoch, dass diese Lüfter nicht wirklich gebraucht werden können, zu laut und zu wenig Leistung bringen. Das Problem hierbei ist, dass ich für mein neues System vorallem mit weissen/schwarzen LEDs arbeiten will. Gehäuse wird das Corsair 650D. Oben 2 x Enermax Cluster White LED 120mm. Da ich beim Prolimatech Genesis dann 2 Silent Wings einbauen müsste um anständige Werte zu erhalten, geht der Effekt der weissen LEDs natürlich verloren. Empfohlene 140mm Lüfter mit weissen LEDs gibt es leider keine <.< 
Daher habe ich mir nun nochmals dieses Review angeschaut. Der H70 wäre rein theoretisch ebenfalls eine gute Alternative und die 2 Deckel LED Lüfter würden dann auch gut zur Geltung kommen. Nur hab ich diesbezüglich zwei Bedenken. 

- In einem anderen Thread hier im Forum hat ein Corsair Mitarbeiter in einem Post verkündet, es sei auch möglich am Corsair H60 2 x 120mm anzuschliessen und somit "gleich" stark bläst wie beim H70. Zusätzlich hat der H60 ja einen neuen "CPU-Cooler-Kopf" erhalten, der besser kühlt. Hat jemand evtl. nähere Infos diesbezüglich? Habe mir folgendes vorgestellt:

2 x Enermax Cluster White LED (120mm) + Corsair H60

Die Frage ist ob man an vergleichbare Werte wie beim H70 kommt und die Lüfter auch passen da sie PWM?! sind :-/

Danke & Gruss


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

hey ...

es kommt drauf an ob diese Fans einen besseren Luftdurchsatz haben als der/die normale/-n ...
Naja .. PWM is so ne Sache, die sind ja eigentlich nur für CPU-Fans gedacht um automatisch zu erhöhen wenns der CPU sich erwärmt 
.. ich denke dass wird nicht viel bringen beim H60 außer du weist wie man das ausstellt, wenn sie am normalen Fan_Port stecken ^^
Außerdem, wenns dich interessiert hat der H60 als einer der ersten Produkte von Corsair das Corsair Link System (Überwachungs-System)
Der H60-Kühler (Radiator oder wie man das ding nennt) benötigt einen "großen" Luftdurchsatz, so war es zumindest beim H70 wegen dem Abstand von 
nur 1mm der Lamellen ?!?!

hier mal ein Review (mit Benchmark auf nächsten seiten)
--> Corsair H60 Liquid CPU Cooler Review - Introduction

LG
O_Z


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Meint ihr dieses (vereinfachte) Luftkonzept is ok ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brox26 (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*



Olching_Zocker schrieb:


> hey ...
> 
> es kommt drauf an ob diese Fans einen besseren Luftdurchsatz haben als der/die normale/-n ...
> Naja .. PWM is so ne Sache, die sind ja eigentlich nur für CPU-Fans gedacht um automatisch zu erhöhen wenns der CPU sich erwärmt
> ...



Vielen Dank für deinen Post 

Naja, evtl. meldet sich jemand von der Elite Community und wirft ein Licht auf die Sache mit dem Corsair H60 in Verbindung mit 2 Enermax Cluster White LED, 120mm oder den H70 mit diesen.

Gruss


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Ja .. wir werden sehen 

LG


----------



## Klutten (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Zur H60 wird es mit Infos wohl noch etwas dauern - schließlich gibt es bis auf diesen einen Test noch keine anderen. Wir warten auch auf ein Sample, fraglich ist nur wie lange noch. ^^


----------



## Aîm (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

wie schaut es eigentlich mit einem vergleich zur antec h2o 920 aus?
kommt der demnächst?


----------



## Klutten (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Die Antec H2O 920 liegt bereits bei mir, aber ich schaffe es nicht vor dem Wochenende, mir das gute Stück mal zur Brust zu nehmen. Der Test erfolgt so schnell als möglich.


----------



## Aîm (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Die Antec H2O 920 liegt bereits bei mir, aber ich schaffe es nicht vor dem Wochenende, mir das gute Stück mal zur Brust zu nehmen. Der Test erfolgt so schnell als möglich.


 ui, es freut mich das zu hören 
wäre noch interessant wie stark sie mit extremlüftern wie dem scythe gentletyphoon 5400 skalliert


----------



## gecco (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Vielen Dank für den Test!!!
Ich hab ebenfalls eine H70 WKÜ und hab mir als alternative die Slipstream
Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 1900rpm, 187.3m³/h, 37dB(A) (SY1225SL12SH) | Geizhals.at Österreich
bestellt,ich wer sie mit dem H70 Adapter (Drossel) auf 1600 Umin verwenden,mal schauen!
Ich wäre sowieso sehr angetan von einem Lüftertest(mehrere Marken,Typen)für den H70,hoffe mal das die Slipstream die besseren bis 1600 Umin bezüglich der Kühlung Fördermenge sind?


----------



## Gamer090 (26. März 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Tooler Test eine Frage habe ich noch.

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe ist die Flüssigkeit schon im Set drin aber sollte man die nach ein paar Jahren austauschen und das ganze Set Reinigen? 
Wie fülle ich die Flüssigkeit überhaupt ein ? Habe das Montage-Video auf der Corsair Webseite gesehen und da wurde nicht gezeigt wie die Flüssigkeit eingeföllt wird oder wie die Schläuche befestigt werden, die Schläuche waren jedoch nicht befestigt am Radiator als der eingebaut wurde.


----------



## <BaSh> (26. März 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

@Gamer090
Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Kompakt-Wakü.
Diese ist schon fertig zusammengebaut.
Du selber musst keine Wartung vornehmen oder sie zusammenbauen.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. März 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*



			
				;4076291 schrieb:
			
		

> @Gamer090
> Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Kompakt-Wakü.
> Diese ist schon fertig zusammengebaut.
> Du selber musst keine Wartung vornehmen oder sie zusammenbauen.


 
Hmm... warum lese ich aber oft dass das Wasser innendrin nach ein paar Jahren ausgewechselt werden muss?


----------



## <BaSh> (26. März 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... warum lese ich aber oft dass das Wasser innendrin nach ein paar Jahren ausgewechselt werden muss?




Haste dafür einen Link?
Ich glaube du redest von einer echten Wakü.
Diese ist aber nicht das selbe wie eine Kompakt-Wakü.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. März 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*



			
				;4076458 schrieb:
			
		

> Haste dafür einen Link?
> Ich glaube du redest von einer echten Wakü.
> Diese ist aber nicht das selbe wie eine Kompakt-Wakü.


 
Wartung wasserkühlung

Die Schläuche sind zwar Schwarz aber können sich durch Sonnenlicht keine Ablagerungen bilden an den Schläuchen?


----------



## <BaSh> (27. März 2012)

In deinem Link geht es um eine "echte" Wakü.
Bei einer Kompakt-Wakü geht die Garantie verlohren wenn du diese öffnest.


----------



## Klutten (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Man kann diese nicht einmal an den Schläuchen öffnen, ohne diese zu zerstören, denn sie sind fest auf die Anschlüsse aufgepresst. Dass die Kühlungen eine Lebensdauerfüllung haben, zeigt noch einmal das folgende Zitat.



> Die Einzelteile selbst sind wertig verarbeitet und machen einen robusten  Eindruck - sollten also die Lebensdauer der Kühlung mit *angegebenen  50.000 Stunden* bewerkstelligen.


----------



## Misdemeanor (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

So, die Zeit ist gekommen.

Nachdem ich mich entschlossen habe, mein System auf ein wirkliches Silent-System umzubauen, war der H70 schlußendlich fehl am Platz, das Gewerke der Pumpe und das leicht auftretende Blubbern hat mir zwar anfangs länger nichts ausgemacht, jetzt hat sie allerdings für immer ausgedient und wird verkauft.

Gestern Abend habe ich meinen H70-Kühler entfernt.

Neu im Programm ist stattdessen der HR-02 Macho Rev.A mitsamt Noiseblocker eLoop B12-1. Diese Lösung ist UNHÖRBAR, was der maximalen Lüfterdrehzahl von 800 U/min zu verdanken sein dürfte. Temperaturwerte habe ich noch keine, da ich um 2:30 Uhr meinen Umbau vorerst eingefroren habe (irgendwann muss man ja mal schlafen gehen), reiche ich aber gerne nach. Ob ich an die Spitzenwerte der H70 ran kommen werde, weiß ich noch nicht, allerdings sieht man daran, dass die Kompakt-Kühlungen leider noch mit diesen Schwächen zu kämpfen haben, die Vollwert-WaKüs oder Silent-Aircool-Systeme nicht (mehr) haben.


----------



## hRy1337 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Möchte mal hier die H70 nochmal aufgreifen 
Habe jetzt den Ryzen 1700 und suchte im Web nach Möglichkeiten die H70 weiter zu verwenden und nichts gefunden.
Hat vielleicht jemand mal was gehört?
Board ist ein Asus Prime X370-Pro..


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Frag bei Corsair nach, ob es ein AM4 Kit dafür gibt.
Wenn nicht, wirst du was Neues brauchen.


----------



## Chimera (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Da die H70 noch die stinknormale Asetek Basis nutzt, kannst du im Prinzip jedes AM4 Kit für Asetek AIOs von jedem Hersteller nehmen, den nder einzige Unterschied zwischen der Corsair H70, der Thermaltake Water, der NZXT Kraken, usw. ist der Kleber auf der Pumpe und die Lüfis, that's it. Nur ganz wenige Hersteller wie z.B. Cryorig haben das Befestigungskit bissel modifiziert, wobei dies vorallem seitens Backplate der Fall ist und die Ringe vorne eigentlich gleich geblieben sind.
Aber wie Treshold schon schrieb, frag doch am besten mal per PM direkt bei Bluebeard (zu finden im Corsair Unterforum) nach, der wird dir da wohl auch Auskunft geben können


----------



## hRy1337 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Danke für eure Antworten. Wenn ich was in Erfahrung bringe poste ich es hier mal rein.


----------



## hRy1337 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Kompaktkühlung] Corsair H70 im Test*

Habe nichts weiter in Erfahrung bringen können bezüglich H70 auf AM4. Habe jetzt den Boxed alias Wraith Spire benutzt und bin erstaunt wie leise er arbeitet trotz der sommerlichen Temperaturen. Vielleicht bleibt er länger drauf.


----------

